# Coyote Raceway Welcomes Back The Carpet Racers



## PINKY (Jan 24, 2008)

We have not had a carpet track for almost 3yrs.....until now !!! 

CARPET RACING IS BACK IN LEXINGTON !!!!!!

http://www.coyotehobbies.com/phpbb2/index.php


We would like to welcome everyone back out for some OVAL and Touring Car fun. 


The carpet is 100% down. The drivers stand is complete. The Oval track is 90% complete only thing that remains is to cut the round corners for the ice at the ends of the track. 

The lumber to build the touring car track is here just need to lay it out and screw it together. 

I haven't started anything for the off-road jumps yet but I should be able to complete that next Sunday. Sorry that means we will be delayed another week for the Off-road track. 

Timing and Scoring is complete with the exception of setting up the computer and wiring. 

We will be ready to race oval and touring this week. Bring what ever it is you want to race we will do our best to set up the classes. 

Oval will be Friday night Racing starts at 7:30 pm 

Touring will be Sat. Racing starts at 1:30 pm 

Thanks to everyone that has helped out with the track build. We should have a very fun winter.
_________________
Steve Monroe 
Coyote Hobbies


----------



## hotspot (Oct 9, 2001)

GIT R DONE!!!!!!! Looks like a killer track! Gonna be VERY FUN!!!! Cant wait to get dizzy!!!!!


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

Just a note: We encourage tracks to post their track information on HobbyTalk. It not only helps our members get info but also helps the tracks spread the word. Without support for our tracks, their would be no racing.

We currently have over 70 different tracks with their own active threads on HobbyTalk spread between oval, offroad and onroad. While many track have thier own forums on their web site, they have found that having thier own thread on Hobbytalk gets their track exposure to racers that normally wouldn't know about them.


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Right on Hankster :thumbsup:


----------



## PINKY (Jan 24, 2008)

Just trying to spread the word Hankster.:thumbsup:


----------



## PINKY (Jan 24, 2008)

Thanks to all that came out !!! We had an outstanding turnout ! See everyone this Friday.


----------



## Tshirt Man (Oct 21, 2002)

Troy you need to put some wheelie bars on the back of your mini t !


----------



## mini_racer (Oct 28, 2008)

"*wheelie bars*" 

REALLY??


----------



## PINKY (Jan 24, 2008)

mini_racer said:


> "*wheelie bars*"
> 
> REALLY??




The MINI-T is off da' hook !!! Tekin mini rage 6.8 with 11.1v 20c:woohoo:


----------



## mini_racer (Oct 28, 2008)

PINKY said:


> The MINI-T is off da' hook !!! Tekin mini rage 6.8 with 11.1v 20c:woohoo:



:lol:........and that's good for??

:devil:


----------



## Tshirt Man (Oct 21, 2002)

wheelies down the front stretch? duh?


----------



## mini_racer (Oct 28, 2008)

Tshirt Man said:


> wheelies down the front stretch? duh?


......and there's a purpose in that?? 








_(I mean other than trying to look cool. )_


----------



## jkirkwood (Aug 21, 2007)

...because it's so much fun lapping him 10 times a race. :freak:


----------



## mini_racer (Oct 28, 2008)

Ah, gotcha :thumbsup:


----------



## Tshirt Man (Oct 21, 2002)

I have to say it took a lipo battery to keep up with my legends car last night. Troy you were fast right up until you dumped. I honestly wondered if my car was down a cylinder or what. Then when Steve called for all cars to tech, you suddenly dissapeared....I knew something was up? But still I didn't know until you came 
two steppin' through the crowd with your lipo hangin' by the wire headed to the parking lot did I know that you had...dare I say, CHEATED! All in good fun, though I think thats the fastest legends car I have ever seen...at least for 3 minutes.


----------



## PINKY (Jan 24, 2008)

It was a sight.


----------

